# ¿Es moralmente correcto ocultar información en nuestros trabajos de Electrónica?



## Elvis! (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola a todos, hay algo que quiera charlar entre todos o entre los que puedan aportar alguna experiencia.
Como primer lugar paso a explicarles un poco de que estoy hablando.
Muchas veces habremos visto lo que se podría denominar como "protección intelectual" dentro de proyectos ya sea de sofware o de hardware, vimos desde código hábilmente encriptado, pasando por datasheets inexistentes en las bases de datos normales, hasta modelos de semiconductores totalmente borrados con el fin de que al abrir solo se vean puros encapsulados. También pudimos ver al abrir algunos dispositivos enormes cantidades de resinas que aparte de proteger de los agentes externos dificultan enormemente copiar o reparar dicho dispositivo y en algunos casos la función principal es más bien ocultar lo que guarda dentro que proteger.
Opiniones se escuchan muchas, algunos están a favor otros en contra aunque los que están a favor a la hora de reparar o intentar copiar un circuito también reniegan al ver borrado el modelo o con el interior lleno de resinas.
¿Ustedes que piensan?
¿Es un derecho que uno como técnico, ingeniero o lo que fuere puede tomarse?
¿Está bien obligar a la otra persona a volver a comprarnos el mismo aparato o recurrir a nosotros para la reparación?
¿Si en el precio nosotros incluimos nuestro esfuerzo y tiempo invertidos, no deberíamos dejar el dispositivo libre para que cualquier persona lo pueda copiar o reparar?
Si se le ocurren más preguntas bienvenido sea.
Espero sus respuestas y también espero que muchas personas puedan dar su opinión al respecto.

Un saludo!


----------



## miguelus (Dic 7, 2013)

Buenos días Elvis!

Seguramente la pregunta habría que hacerla desde otro enfoque...

¿Es moralmente correcto que alguien se aproveche del tabajo de otro?

¿Quién no tiene en su PC Software pirateado?.

¿Quién, ante la presencia de un buen esquema de un buen Amplificador, fuente de Alimentación etc., no se ha sentido tentado a copiarlo y vender alguna unidad?

Igualmente que, para protegernos, todos tenemos alguna cerradura, rejas en las ventanas, sistemas de alarma más o menos sofisticados... los fabricantes de Equípos electrónicos intentan defenderse de la "Ingienería Inversa".

Si necesitamos algún equipo y no queremos que tenga resinas, Chip borrados o cualquier otro  sistema de protección la solución es simple, no lo compramos,  lo diseñamos nosotros mismos y lo ofrecemos con licencia GNU.

Mi más sincera admiración para todos  los desarroyadores que, gratuítamente, ofrecen sus trabajos por Internet o cualquier otro medio.

Sal U2


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

Elvis! dijo:


> "protección intelectual" )



y la primer pregunta deberia ser :

proteger ?? de quien ?? por que 

y ahi te daras cuenta cual es el origen de el problema:
*la falta de respeto humana.*

fijate que simple:
no diseño nada, asi que no tenes nada.

no investigo una vacuna asi que tu hijo se muere de esa enfermedad.

no desarrollo algo para evitar plagas en la patata , asi que 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gran_hambruna_irlandesa

entonces :
te comenzas a dar cuenta de el asunto ?? 
NO es la pregunta que hiciste correcta.
mas bien deberias preguntar :
¿ por que hay tantos HDP ladrones que encima son caraduras e hipocritas y gustan de querer apropiarse de el trabajo ajeno y encima de males te quieren convencer de que "es libre"........."es free" (con una foto de hippyes saltando de alegria y flores en el aire) .

el ser humano es un monito ladron, tramposo y muy inteligente.
su principal ventaja es* su capacidad de engañar*, que le sirvio para la caza y para la guerra.

dime tu (luego lo demas es solo anecdotico) :
quien es el sinverguenza:
A >>> el que  trabaja, dedica meses en desarrolar, años en estudiar.
B >>>> el que no dedica tiempo en hacer lo que hace A y se quiere apropiar de su trabajo con excusas .



.





Elvis! dijo:


> ¿Está bien obligar a la otra persona a volver a comprarnos el mismo aparato o recurrir a nosotros para la reparación?
> )



que .... queeee ???? 
que  TONTERIAS DECIS !!!!!!!!
nadie obliga a nadie.
si no le gusta a tu cliente que se busque otro .

decime:
por que no puede decir el que desarrollo esa placa:

"esta bien que me obliguen a mi como desarrollador a venderle a alguien mi trabajo por monedas ??? o por lo que el cliente desee pagar ??? 




Elvis! dijo:


> ¿Si en el precio nosotros incluimos nuestro esfuerzo y tiempo invertidos, no deberíamos dejar el dispositivo libre para que cualquier persona lo pueda copiar o reparar?
> )



y aca es donde se ve que perdiste la brujula y estas con un mareo terrible.
vos le cobras a cada cliente con cada placa que vendes todo tu desarrollo ???? 
me lo decis en serio ??? 

si vos le cobras a un cliente el costo de todo el desarrollo , pues si, le tenes que dar todos lso datos, eso se pacta de antemano .
el cliente tendra derecho a explotarlo al producto segun hayan convenido y tu tambien .
pero...........
otros ??  como pones ahi ???

"globalizas " demasiado .


mira , te contare algo que justo ha pasado estos dias, veo que eres de Argentina:
que te parece el tema de los saqueos ?? 
excusas........escucharas a montones.
pero son LADRONES y punto.

que los comerciantes cobran caro (con ir a otro comerciantes alcanza).
que ya estaban robando otros (yo no la empece , asi que no hice nada ) 
que estoy trabajando  (si, tambien eso dicen, robar es un trabajo) .
que tengo que darle de comer a mi familia ( no se como hacen todo el año entonces , pero  TRABAJAR , a eso no se arriesgan )  .

pero bueno, el robar es comun , pero la clave aqui sabes cual es ??
*EL OPORTUNISMO .*

no sabes cuanta gente cometeria delitos si estuviesen seguros que nadie los atraparia, muchisima, quien este libre de pecado que arroje la primera piedra.
y en estos temas , pues es facil hacer lo que se hace.

y te dire otra cosa mas:
muchas veces se habla de que hay inventores abusivos, como bill gates o algunos laboratorios de medicamentos.
pero te dire algo :
si todo el mundo fuese honesto se podrian hacer leyes, justas, que obliguen a las grandes corpo a no abusarse.
pero como vas a obligar a una corporacion a que no se abuse cuando el abuso es una cualidad natural de el ser humano.
como vas a obligar a que bill gates no cobre caro el windows si vas a cualquier hogar y todos lo tienen y pirateado, es mas, vas a oficinas de el estado y lo tienen pirateado .
con que derecho tiraria uno la piedra ???

asi....................el pobre desarrollador es la unica victima, el pobre gil que se rompe diseñando algo para luego vender unos pocos , apenas hacer que su negocio flote .
y encima..............le dicen  LADRON !!!!!!!!! los que quieren copiarle el circuito pero no pueden .

*un cuento:*
pepe tiene un taller de motos
y como estudio años electronica y vio que las motos tienen muchos problemas de encendido  se manda a desarrollar un encendido para moto electronico , desarrolla, tarda meses, hace pruebas en motos, corrije defectos  y luego de mas de 1 año  se pone a vender su producto, de a poquito va tirando , para vivir , no es que se hace rico .
tampoco le cobra a cada cliente el desarrollo (1 año de trabajo) ..... nadie podria pagarlo .
pero pepe tiene un producto UNICO , que el lo hizo .
lo protege con resina, ademas es un micro protegido .
y a pocas cuadras sus competidores que tienen taller , que No estudiaron, que NO quieren dedicar meses, o años a hacer algo propio  y que NO quieren pagarle a otro para que lo haga se juntan a decir que pepe es un ladron monopolico , que no tiene derecho  , que abusa de sus clientes 

que mundo !!!!!!!!!
pero que mundo loco !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:loco:


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 8, 2013)

A ver a ver vamos por parte Fernando.
Puede que me haya expresado mal y lo entiendo.
Pero tampoco lo veamos desde el punto de vista de la maldad y solamente la maldad.
Cuando digo "obligar" no me refiero a ponerle un arma en la cabeza diciéndole "cuando se rompe me lo traes de nuevo ok?". Pero siendo realistas si un desarrollo está como el caso que nombre con los integrados raspados y uno sabiendo que tiene conocimientos suficientes intenta repararlo, de una manera u otra el único que sabe repararlo es el fabricante y si el fabricante está en otro país adiós (por dar un ejemplo), y nótese que nadie tuvo la intención de robar, copiar o modificar, solo reparar.

Si un cliente te dice "ehh fernando porque me cobras esa suma de dinero?" y le respondes "Porque lo desarrollé yo y me tomó mucho tiempo hacer que funcione correctamente" entonces estás incluyendo el esfuerzo que pusiste en desarrollarlo y no necesariamente estas cobrándole el 100% de lo que te costó pero si una parte y el porcentaje ya es una decisión tuya.
Algo en lo que si cometí un error fue en no aclarar que algunas de las preguntas que hice las escuché de otras personas.
Otra cosa que quiero aclarar es que no soy ningún experto solo pregunté para saber sus opiniones y para aprender de personas que saben mucho más que yo, creo que a pesar de que me pude haber expresado mal medianamente lo que quise decir se entendió. Y si me decís "Si Elvis podes borrar el modelo de los integrados y despreocuparte ya que no esta mal que hagas eso" lo entendería, es tu opinión y nada más que eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2013)

Yo creo que dependerá de "el contrato" del trabajo.
Si alguien te encargó un amplificador pues le haces uno que funcione y la información que le das es como se usa, igual que hace Sony (por decir alguna marca)
Si alguien te pidió que le hagas cierto circuito para revenderlo y pidió tener la propiedad intelectual y los derechos sobre él y los pagó, pues deberías de darle toda la información.


----------



## chclau (Dic 8, 2013)

En una epoca estaban IBM y Apple.

IBM hizo las "IBM PC" y aparecieron las "compatibles" Se acuerdan? IBM entregaba paladas de informacion: planos, notas de aplicacion, detalles sobre el O.S., etc. Todos la alababan: de esa manera centenares de desarrolladores "third party" podian agregar SW y HW a la IBM PC. El usuario en definitiva, gana.

Apple saco las MAC. No dio planos a nadies. Si queres comprar SW... comprale a Apple. Todos decian... que HDPs!!!

Donde esta hoy IBM en el mercado de PCs, y donde Apple?


----------



## analogico (Dic 8, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> En una epoca estaban IBM y Apple.
> 
> IBM hizo las "IBM PC" y aparecieron las "compatibles" Se acuerdan? IBM entregaba paladas de informacion: planos, notas de aplicacion, detalles sobre el O.S., etc. Todos la alababan: de esa manera centenares de desarrolladores "third party" podian agregar SW y HW a la IBM PC. El usuario en definitiva, gana.
> 
> ...



ibm le vendio  la  división de computadores  a los chinos


----------



## elgriego (Dic 8, 2013)

Buenas Tardes,Creo que este modo de proceder,y en el cual vivimos inmersos, Son propios del sistema Capitalista,en donde cualquier producto de la inventiva humana ,tiene un precio,en donde esos valores se protegen con patentes y ejercitos de abogados y a veces hasta ejercitos verdaderos,Un sistema en el cual el valor de las personas esta dado por cuanto tienen y no por cuanto saben,donde un minusculo grupo de Iluminados ,regentean las riquezas y desarrollos del mundo entero ,Gente capas de terminar hasta con el ultimo resto de mineral extraible en pos del negocio,y en donde durante generaciones se nos ha imprimido en nuestro adn ,sus reglas y valores en pos de su propia continuidad y de su sistema politico economico.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

NO.............te equivocas elvis.

yo no hablo de maldad sino de naturaleza humana, debes de ser un muchacho joven pero el ser humano hace lo que le conviene.
es egoista y acomoda a como le conviene.

otra historia:
un señor tiene un negocio , y le va bien, es epoca de ganar plata.
asi que invierte en una maquina, importada, muy linda, que hace el trabajo de 3 empleados .
asi que podra prescindir de 3 empleados y le importa un bledo dejar sin trabajo a 3 empleados.
ese empresario tiene su maquina.
compro la maquina, no los derechos de el diseño, eso no lo compra ni vendiendo a sus hijas .
el dia que la maquina se le rompe  >> llama para que la reparen.
y punto.
un dia se le rompio , pero el pais cambio y  ya las cosas no cuestan poco y No se importan cosas.
sabes que dira ??? 
puteara al mundo 
dira que HDP que es la gente .
y buscara a quien se la repare.
y si quien se la repara le dice algo que no le guste se las agarrara con el pobre tecnico, por que el fabricante de la maquina esta lejos.
pudo haber comprado una maquina mas modesta nacional ?? si, pero no lo hizo.
pudo no haber echado a sus 3 empleados ?? si, pero no lo hizo .
puede comprender donde esta parado y reconocer la situacion y buscar al mejor solucion ?? si, pero prefiere sacarse la bronca con un empleado o con el tecnico.





Elvis! dijo:


> A ver a ver vamos por parte Fernando.
> Puede que me haya expresado mal y lo entiendo.
> Pero tampoco lo veamos desde el punto de vista de la maldad y solamente la maldad.
> *Cuando digo "obligar" no me refiero a ponerle un arma en la cabeza diciéndole "cuando se rompe me lo traes de nuevo ok?"*. Pero siendo realistas si un desarrollo está como el caso que nombre con los integrados raspados y uno sabiendo que tiene conocimientos suficientes intenta repararlo, de una manera u otra el único que sabe repararlo es el fabricante y si el fabricante está en otro país adiós (por dar un ejemplo), y nótese que nadie tuvo la intención de robar, copiar o modificar, solo reparar.
> ...



no existe que alguien te diga:
*"ehh fernando porque me cobras esa suma de dinero?"* 
todas esas cosas se pactan antes.
incluso si es un service de urgencia hay un cierto grado de "razonabilidad"  y tambien se habla antes de una idea aproximada , por decir algo:
mira que esto te pued ecostar de 500 a 1000 $ sin materiales .
esta siempre en el cliente (NO , en verdad  AMBOS  tienen el derecho de dar marcha atras)  de decir:
no gracias.

fijate que tu concepto es ERRADO EN ESENCIA:
supones que el tecnico obliga con su monopolio.
supones que el cliente es victima.
supones que se tira cualquier verdura.

pero no ves que en realidad vos como tecnico podes ir a donde un cliente y decirle:
".......no ......este trabajo no lo hago, no quiero hacerlo"
"no lo hare, busquese a otro , me parece ud. muy tacaño y veo que tendre problemas"

no ves mas que el numero en tu cuestionamiento y no el trabajo , por que es siempre un intercambio.
vos pones este cuestionamiento pero lo mas comun es exactamente lo contrario:
que el cliente vea una placa y quiera que cueste barata.
por que es una plaquita de porqueria.
por que es chiquita.
por que una mother de pc 486 es mas grande y cuesta muy poco , asi que si compara.............
entonces si partis de un cliente que NO VALORA, que cree que por que hoy aparecista con una placa quiere decir que la hiciste en 2 dias.
si es un cliente que cree tener derecho a ..........cosas que no son asi.

TODO ESO........se habla antes.

el que te trae la placa de nuevo es por que quiere que se la repares bien , si busca lo mas barato es cosa de el .
y de nuevo:
casi nunca cobras el desarrollo , acaso cobraste una placa 30 mil $ o 50 mil $  ?? se que estas en Argentina.
bueno, sabes que 30 mil $ son simples 3 mil dolares.
en otros paises eso te sale una placa de serie para algo especifico, ni hablo de un diseño .

asi que :
que haya una legion de personas que NO valoren el estudio y el trabajo, no me extraña.
ya puse ejemplos clarisimos en mi respuesta anterior.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

y para terminarla:
SI , el diseñador tiene derecho de hacer todo eso  y mas para protegr su placa.
no deberia, por que lo ideal seria que vivamos en un mundo decente, pero no es culpa de el .
si vos tenes derecho a intentar levantar el circuito ?? si.
para mi si, aprendes con eso y es tu esfuerzo, nadie tiene por que hacertelo facil.
que NO tenes derecho a clonarlo y venderlo , NO .
que si tenes derecho a repararlo  una vez que aprendiste el circuito y ganar $$ con ello : si 

que tambien podrias con lo aprendido quizas decir:
voy a diseñar yo una placa asi , y la vendo, con mejoras, con ideas mias, no igual:
si.
y ahi te vas a llevar muchas sorpresas, veras lo ingrato que es.
por que veras el costo de tiempo de diseñar una con mejoras , veras el costo de mandar a hacer las placas y conseguir lso compo y hacerlas.
y ponerlas a punto .
y luego salir a venderlas, que no es que te las compraran a lo que sea .
y cuando veas que tanto esfuerzo y no te da fortuna, sino que es una ayuda mas...........
y te venga un tecnico, a decirte que saco de una maquina una placa TUYA  que dejo de funcionar, que no la puede reparar ........a ver si le das el plano , o le dices que integrados usaste........te quiero ver.

a donde lo mandas .





elgriego dijo:


> Buenas Tardes,Creo que este modo de proceder,y en el cual vivimos inmersos, Son propios del sistema Capitalista,en donde cualquier producto de la inventiva humana ,tiene un precio,en donde esos valores se protegen con patentes y ejercitos de abogados y a veces hasta ejercitos verdaderos,Un sistema en el cual el valor de las personas esta dado por cuanto tienen y no por cuanto saben,donde un minusculo grupo de Iluminados ,regentean las riquezas y desarrollos del mundo entero ,Gente capas de terminar hasta con el ultimo resto de mineral extraible en pos del negocio,y en donde durante generaciones se nos ha imprimido en nuestro adn ,sus reglas y valores en pos de su propia continuidad y de su sistema politico economico.
> 
> Saludos.



no importa lo que digas o hagas, siempre habra una legion de zanganos y langostas.
siempre .

capitalismo ?? comunismo ?? son todas palabras e ideas extremas que ninguna libera a la sociedad de miserias.

"las riquezas y desarrollos de el mundo entero " ??? 

decime que cosas hizo "el mundo entero" ?? ..........las cosas las hacen hombres, personas, muchas veces es el esfuerzo individual o de un minusculo grupo comparado con la legion humana.

"el mundo entero" .........el mundo esta formado por :
trabajadores, estudiantes, borrachos, vividores, zanganos, nobles personas, madres, padres, violadores, asesinos, hijos , hermanos , hijos DP .
de todo hay .
asi que por favor no uses ese termino de meter a todos en la misma bolsa.

que me digas que deberia haber otra estructura social y politica , estoy muy de aceurdo con tigo, que me digas que NO deberian existir en ciertos casos empresas pulpo gigantescas que se apoderan de el esfuerzo de otros para explotar  A  muchisimos.........estoy muy de acuerdo.
pero en este mundo a rey muerto rey puesto.
y eso de que las cosas son de "el mundo entero" es frase tipica de lso vagos que quieren su parte (se bien que no fue TU idea) .

los que van a saquear un almacen por que la policia esta de huelga seguro usaran excusas similares, como que "es de todos" , o que "tengo derecho" , o que "el dueño de el almacen es un oligarca" .
luego, esos saqueadores que quieren su parte los encontraras tirados por ahi borrachos, o mirando a ver donde pueden ir a robar.
mientras el dueño de el almacen trabaja .


es mucho mas complejo el tema que "capitalistas o comunistas" .

concuerdo con tus ultimos 4 o 5 renglones que es "el sistema" .
es un extremo, y lo vivimos, pero te aseguro que el otro extremo tambien existe.


----------



## analogico (Dic 8, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> otra historia:
> un señor tiene un negocio , y le va bien, es epoca de ganar plata.
> asi que invierte en una maquina, importada, muy linda, que hace el trabajo de 3 empleados .
> asi que podra prescindir de 3 empleados y le importa un bledo dejar sin trabajo a 3 empleados.
> ...



el dia que se le rompe la repara 





y si no 
   tiene los derechos de diseño
no puede producir  copias de  esa maquina


----------



## chclau (Dic 8, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas Tardes,Creo que este modo de proceder,y en el cual vivimos inmersos, Son propios del sistema Capitalista,en donde cualquier producto de la inventiva humana ,tiene un precio,en donde esos valores se protegen con patentes y ejercitos de abogados y a veces hasta ejercitos verdaderos,Un sistema en el cual el valor de las personas esta dado por cuanto tienen y no por cuanto saben,donde un minusculo grupo de Iluminados ,regentean las riquezas y desarrollos del mundo entero ,Gente capas de terminar hasta con el ultimo resto de mineral extraible en pos del negocio,y en donde durante generaciones se nos ha imprimido en nuestro adn ,sus reglas y valores en pos de su propia continuidad y de su sistema politico economico.
> 
> Saludos.


Ahora esta de moda echarle la culpa al Capitalismo (que no es santo de mi devocion) pero SIEMPRE fue asi. O acaso en Roma se daban becas a los estudiantes destacados y todos vivian en casas del mismo tamaño, salvo los filosofos que tenian mansiones?

Aunque fueras leonardo da Vinci, si no le lamias las bo...tas al poderoso de turno o no le pintabas el templo a la religion poderosa de turno te podias comer tus propias bo...tas asadas.

yo agradezco vivir en esta epoca en que gente como en este foro y como en muchas otras partes se ayudan desinteresadamente recibiendo como mucho un elogio, la satisfaccion de aprender o el orgullo de "mostrar que yo se", la camaraderia, las risas ocasionales y nada mas. Ni plata ni favores a señores gordos con poder. No me consta que haya sucedido en epocas pasadas a la escala que sucede hoy.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 8, 2013)

Muchísimas gracias por tus respuestas Fernando, así es soy joven y apenas estoy comenzando así que seguramente tengo 9834798734 conceptos un poco errardos, es bueno que alguien con mayor experiencia los aclare.
No pensé que ibamos a terminar hablando de ordenes sociales y económicos pero es interesante.
Cuando di mis ejemplos me refería a desarollos pequeños, los que podemos llegar a hacer el común de nosotros o alguna empresa pequeña, y como curiosidad siempre vi eso que decía de integrados borrados o mucha resina en empresas nacionales -Argentinas- (No estoy diciendo que esté mal) solo me parece que nuestro país condiciona mucho más a los ingenieros o técnicos a hacer esas cosas para evitar el robo de ideas y si lo hacen seguramente debe ser porque alguien hace mucho tiempo de buena fe no quiso borrar los modelos pensando en que en unos años podía complicarle mucho la vida a quien quiera repararlo pero termino arrepintiendose ya que como decía fernanado nunca falta el ratón que no quiso desarrollar y lo copió sin ni un tipo de problema.
En marcas internacionales, al abrir un amplificador, un TV, o cualquier otro aparato me fue mucho más raro encontrar esas cosas y son esas marcas creo yo las que están más expuestas a ser copiadas, exepto algunas exepciones como Sony con su consola, pero creo que ese es otro tema que daría para hablar de otras cuestiones.

Un saludo!


----------



## chclau (Dic 8, 2013)

Elvis, es que justamente el desarrollo pequeño es el que corre mas peligro de ser pirateado. Un equipo de alta complejidad, con un PCB complicado, con integrados especiales... es mucho mas dificil de copiar.

Y a los que a pesar de todo tienen la capacidad como para piratear esas tarjetas... no los frenas con un poco de resina.

por ultimo, una tarjeta que vale miles de dolares en componentes no la podes sumergir en resina ya que ante una pequeña falla tenes que tirar a la basura miles de dolares


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

Elvis! dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por tus respuestas Fernando, así es soy joven y apenas estoy comenzando así que seguramente tengo 9834798734 conceptos un poco errardos, !



te cambio:
tu juventud por toda mi experiencia (errores, desaciertos , disgustos incluidos ) 

si si podes hacer el canje ademas mis 5 primeros años de trabajo seran para vos .






Elvis! dijo:


> Cuando di mis ejemplos me refería a desarollos pequeños, los que podemos llegar a hacer el común de nosotros o alguna empresa pequeña, !



1 -- sea de un solo integrado, o que posea 3 transistores  DEBE CUMPLIR BIEN .
si lo estas haciendo es por que no hay o lo que hay es malo o caro.
sino ni lo harias.

tiempo , conocimiento y esfuerzo requiere cualquier solucion.

incluso una solucion que usa muy pero muy pocas cosas a veces es fantastico por lo original y por el conocimiento de todo el sistema , o sea no solo de la solucion, sino que tambien de el problema.
*y eso tiene un valor.*

2 ---- tremenda tu ingenuidad acerca de los pequeños y los grandes.
las empresas grandes sabes que hacen ??
las de impresoras, busca el tema de el reset , que hacen por soft.
tic- tac- un programa que hace que deje de funcionar luego de tantas copias.

componentes a medida, especificos, o el colmo de la evolucion:
todo a la vista, podes copiar todo :
pero claro:
fabrican en paises donde hay mano de obra esclava , inundan mercados , destruyendo la posible competencia, esclavizan paises enteros para vender a otros.
costos irrisorios, tecnologias avanzadas pero deescartables para que a los pocos años quieras cambiar el equipo .

no....... te equivocas al pensar que hay alguien bueno por ahi , que hace cosas de calidad y quiere que duren muchisimo y les da servicio tecnico economico de por vida por que le importa que su producto siga funcionando.
ese no existe.
hubo gente asi.
fueron destronados por los que vos llamas bien capitalistas terribles.
fueron robados por contadores y socios ambiciosos.
fueron abusados por "algunos" clientes vivillos.
se quedaron con poca clientela, puesto que muchisima gente prefiere "el mas barato" , total, son todos iguales .
fueron destruidas sus empresas por sus hijos o nietos que no tuvieron su educacion , crecieron con todo servido y prefirieron la cultura moderna.
fueron "canibalizados" por el presente.

mira, te dare otro ejemplo:
vas a once y ves relojes de pulsera a 10 $ o 20 $ ..........y ??
entonces si ves un rolex diras que son unos ladrones los de rolex ?? 
claro, vos podes tener un rolex de tu abuelo y seguro que tu nieto lo seguira usando si quiere.
y ??  es un ladron ?? o carero ?? 
es todo cuestion de comparar el numero ??? 
NO .

hay gente que se esfuerza y trabaja bien , y eso *no quiere decir que sean para cualquier cliente *.
hay clientes que buscan una cosa y clientes que buscan otra.
por desgracia no es facil encontrar pareja.

los malos tecnicos /ingenieros crean mala fama 
y los malos clientes, usuarios tambien desganan y desaniman .

es el mundo que es, yo estoy de hace años con la idea de hacerme una puerta stargate a un mundo ideal, pero sigo soñando .


----------



## Azlan (Dic 20, 2013)

Este es un tema muy complicado y cada quien tiene su propia verdad, no se pienso que si todos compartiéramos nuestros conocimiento y adelantos tal ves la humanidad estaría en un nivel muchísimo mas avanzado hablando tecnológicamente, pero, siempre hay un pero existen los intereses personales siempre hay alguien que quiere tomar ventaja. etc.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2013)

Azlan dijo:


> , pero, siempre hay un pero existen los intereses personales siempre hay alguien que quiere tomar ventaja. etc.



exacto y eso destruye todo , eso si , permitime cambiar "alguien" por  UN MONTON DE GENTE





Azlan dijo:


> Este es un tema muy complicado y cada quien tiene su propia verdad



esa frase siempre es una duda , uno suele pensar en eso PERO  es una falsedad , la verdad en general es unica o es bien clara, es el ser humano el que confunde.
mira te dire como "descubrir la verdad" :
cuando haces cambiar de papeles.
cuando cambias a ese que dice su verdad y lo pones de el otro lado, te dare un ejemplo:
viste toda esa gente que dice que tal cosa deberia ser free, libre, que todos tienen derecho.
bueno, agarra a uno dde esos , pero no ese dia, no.
agarralo un dia , luego de que dedico muchisimo tiempo a un trabajo personal a un esfuerzo propio y ahi decile que eso que hizo el deberia compartirlo con el resto de la gente que NO lo ayudo .
a ver que te dice .
ahi es donde descubris la verdad, que cosa realmente es "que cada quien tiene su verdad " .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2013)

Azlan dijo:


> Este es un tema muy complicado y cada quien tiene su propia verdad, no se pienso que si todos compartiéramos nuestros conocimiento y adelantos tal ves la humanidad estaría en un nivel muchísimo mas avanzado hablando tecnológicamente, pero, siempre hay un pero existen los intereses personales siempre hay alguien que quiere tomar ventaja. etc.


Muchachos: El idealismo es MUY BONITO pero a la larga hay cosas mas importantes que se deben "proteger y cuidar". "Adquirir conocimiento" cuesta MUCHO TIEMPO y MUCHO ESFUERZO, y aplicar ese conocimiento cuesta mucho más aún.... y cuando digo *cuesta *me refiero al VIL DINERO. Si tengo que darle de comer a mi familia, necesito dinero. Si debo darle educación a mis hijos, necesito dinero. Si quiero zafar de una enfermedad ... necesito dinero... y así podría seguir un rato. Si bien en Argentina existen "algunos" medios para lograr cubrir estas necesidades con poco o ningún dinero, no todos tienen acceso a eso o no siempre lo que se consigue es lo que uno busca... se entiende por donde viene la idea???
Yo les pregunto: si ustedes van a un médico y le dicen: mire doc, tengo esto y esto y cada vez voy peor y me parece que voy a palmar... y el medico les dice: yo puedo curarlo y dejarlo bien pero cobro $$$$$... ustedes que hacen: dicen este médico es un HDP y debería compartir lo que sabe así otro médico me puede cobrar menos o van y ponen los tejos sin quejarse????

Bueno... yo sé cual es la respuesta que van a dar, y les pregunto: por que menosprecian a quienes tienen los conocimientos de la tecnología y no lo hacen con los conocimientos de la medicina???
Lo siento, pero ese es el problema de esta sociedad: le dan valor a las cosas por lo que representan para ellos y no por lo que en realidad valen.

Moraleja: No hay que ser rata. El conocimiento VALE MUCHO y rifarlo para que otros se sientan "cómodos" es ser poco menos que idiota. Si ustedes no le hacen plata, otro lo va a hacer y mucho mas simplemente por que le dieron todo servido


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Moraleja: No hay que ser rata. *El conocimiento VALE MUCHO* y *rifarlo para que otros se sientan "cómodos" es ser poco menos que idiota*. Si ustedes no le hacen plata, otro lo va a hacer y mucho mas simplemente por que le dieron todo servido



Matador.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2013)

es un problema inmenso de  EDUCACION .
fijense que simple :
si se educase a que el medico sea un buen tipo y comparta  PERO   a su vez a que la gente comun tambien sea buena y cordial en lo suyo y agradecida, y que valore , que vean el valor de cada cosa .
pues nada de esto se discutiria.

yo siempre digo que  EL MUNDO  es un inmenso laboratorio que nos da las respuestas.
Aca en Argentina se pueden ver a los  SAQUEADORES que son mucha gente que esta esperando "la oportunidad" , pero no me olvido cuando hubo la inundacion de nueva orleans :
los que se quedaron comenzaron con saqueos.
pero no solo eso, ya he contado "detalles " de comporamiento en la calle, en el autobus que muestran lo egoista que es la gente .

a ver:
la gente comun , de trabajo , toda  SABE que es el trabajo y el valor de las cosas.
en general quienes andan pidiendo que el esfuerzo de otros sea de todos suelen ser justito quienes no son gente de trabajo.
LUEGO  como es tipico :
a rio revuelto ganancia de pescadores  y eso quiere decir que cuando se "rompe " el mundo ideal :
_si se educase a que el medico sea un buen tipo y comparta  PERO   a su vez a que la gente comun tambien sea buena y cordial en lo suyo y agradecida, y que valore , que vean el valor de cada cosa_
todo se deforma y se cae :
el sinverguenza nunca dira que es un comodo, y se quejara de quien le conviene
la gente comun se confundira.
el que estudio se sentira atacado 

y asi tenemos un rio reevuelto donde todos vivimos como perros , por culpa de una educacion que no es igual para todos  (por educacion NO me refiero a que estudios han tenido, sino a cual es el concepto de correcto o incorrecto) .

basta tener a un grupito de "vivos " en una sociedad  para que te *destruyan *el mundo ideal . 
esto es asi .
en general este grupito de vivos habita por que son vivos valga la redundancia y se acomoda segun las leyes permisivas .
hoy , aca en mi pais por ejemplo estamos viviendo para mi vision  UNA PESTE , el resultado de años  de "revolver el rio ", de confundir a la gente , de mezclar lo correcto y lo incorrecto.

por que es asi:
la gente se termina creyendo cualquier verdura, no me cabe duda:
si creces con una solida educacion  hacia el esfuerzo, hacia el valorar lo tuyo y lo ajeno, hacia el respeto y la moral , pues seras una persona.

pero si creces escuchando que "tenes derechos" , que todos te tienen que tratar bien a vos, incluso la maestra horrible te tiene que aprobar aunque no hayas estudiado, sino es discriminacion :cabezon: .
si creces viendo que wanda nara o alguna otra similar es una "ganadora" mientras que una persona que estudio o que tiene una moral  es ..... nadie ,  pues seras un/a pobre infeliz que sueña con ser  wanda nara o similar .
asi se educa a ser vivos, a poner excusas a vivir "zafando" a creerse que solo por existir tenes derechos y los demas te deben algo en la vida.
una vision bastante turbia de la vida.

pero me he dado cuenta que si :
el ser humano si se lo educa se come cualquier cosa.
y asi estamos .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 20, 2013)

Tal vez esta frase resuma y clarifique todo el tema:

"*EL QUE QUIERE CELESTE, QUE LE CUESTE...*"

Saludos

PD: hay determinados esfuerzos que no se deben ni se tienen que ceder gratuitamente (así funciona el mundo, aunque a muchos no nos guste). Y no me excluyo, porque yo también piratié alguna vez esfuerzo ajeno. Toda técnica de protección intelectual o de información o de tecnología nunca es suficiente: en una ocasión, una persona tenía que clonar una bobina de una antena de VHF (que estaba perfectamente sellada con una carcaza plástica) y tuvo la pirata idea de hacerle una placa radiográfica para determinarle la cantidad de vueltas, el diámetro del paquete, el largo y el espesor del alambre exactos (ya que se la habían prestado y no podía abrirla o romperla). El que se la prestó nunca se enteró de la copia (y eso que había pagado mucho por esa antena). Pobre también el tipo que se mató calculando esa bendita bobina!!!. Con este ejemplo quiero dejar en claro hasta dónde puede llegar la situación.


----------

